# Halloween Song Samples



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Just came across the web site with Halloween Music for sale that also has a ton of free samples:

http://www.allegro-music.com/sub_search.asp?MusicType=HALLOWEEN*




<center></center>


----------

